# Killington 4-23-26



## drjeff (Apr 23, 2016)

Just a classic "late season" spring day at Killington!!

Bittersweet and Skyelark are going quick, Superstar still has a bunch of snow on it (although early signs of the lower headwall "S" are starting)

Sun broke out about noon, soft bumps all over the place, a band playing by the u-bars, and depending on where you were it either smelled like mud, weed or burgers!!

Heck. even Radio Ron from the Meatheads is here today!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 23, 2016)

I started my day around 1:30.  It was the best mogul skiing of the season.   SS was bumped up from top-to-bottom.  


The best lines were skiers left. 


Lower headwall.  


Bumped top-to-bottom. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 23, 2016)

Should have gone today. I saw the basically 2.5 trail count this morning and decided to nap instead.


----------



## SkiRay (Apr 23, 2016)

We were heading there today but, flying in from London last night had me to toast to drive early.. So, missed Pico Pass holder free day but, will be there tomorrow.  


Looks like butter! Very nice.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 23, 2016)

Savemeasammy said:


> I started my day around 1:30.  It was the best mogul skiing of the season.   SS was bumped up from top-to-bottom.
> 
> View attachment 20068
> The best lines were skiers left.
> ...



There was about a 2 to 3 groomer width swath generally towards skiers right of Supe that was fairly smooth and flat when I hit the hill about 10:15 that bumped in pretty quickly with decent sized soft corn bumps!

I made it until just after 2 having logged 21 runs (7 cycles Supe, Skye and Bitter) and 25k vertical feet - my legs were toast after hardly skiing any bumps all season!!

Such a fun day with some great bump skiing!!


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 24, 2016)

Didn't ski a heck of a lot but had a great day non the less.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 25, 2016)

It was criminal of them to groom this Saturday night:


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 25, 2016)

They claim they left the sides ungroomed, and then posted this to fb on Sunday.  

Look at all of those sweet zipper lines in that pic! 







Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 25, 2016)

Someone over at Kzone posted the pic below from Sunday morning.  Looks like they wiped out all the great bumps on skier's left on lower SS.  I can only shudder to think what they did to the hero zipper lines on middle Superstar.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 25, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> It was criminal of them to groom this Saturday night:


Everything froze solid Sat. night & didn't soften up Sun. Good move if you ask me.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 25, 2016)

Killington knows how to manage their glacier. Phenominal job all season given the weather if you ask me.


----------



## SkiRay (Apr 25, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Everything froze solid Sat. night & didn't soften up Sun. Good move if you ask me.



Oh, it got soft on Sunday.. Very in fact.  We waited until 10:30 to ski and by noonish - it was all really nice.  Superstar took until 1ish .. The top was a bit firm but,  you could hold an edge well.


----------

